# Can I run an ATV winch off a deep cycle battery?



## wahoowad (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm thinking of getting this 3500 lb. winch from Tractor Supply. I will attach it to my trailer hitch receiver and plan to put my 12v deep cycle battery in the truck bed to power it. How well will that work? I don't see a current draw spec for the winch. At 4.25 feet a minute (full load) this thing might need to run several minutes at a time. I can use big cables but curious how fast it might draw down my battery?


----------



## Midway43 (Nov 20, 2014)

1hp is about 750 watt.  That says it is 1.4 hp so 1050 watt.  87.5 amp if it is 100% efficient.  It isn't though.


----------



## WiscWoody (Nov 20, 2014)

All I can tell you is that when I installed my Warn 1.5 ton ATV winch is that they said the electric needs to be fed from the battery. The ATV running would not supply enough power to satisfy the winches needs and the battery will supply what the ATV can't at the time. Anther thing is that winches can over heat with more than occasional use.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2014)

Works fine. That is how I have run my winches for years. From a charged deep cycle battery either in the trailer or the back of the truck. Beat the heck out of deep discharging a regular battery and killing it. I was using a 70ah for a long time but the new one I just bought is 55ah and works great and weighs less when lugging it.

ETA: One of my winches is a 3,500 and the other two are 1,500.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 20, 2014)

And as the man said you do not run a winch several minutes continuously. Pull, stop. Pull, stop. On long pulls.


----------



## rwhite (Nov 21, 2014)

The battery will work fine. I would use your trailer harness to charge it as well.


----------



## CountryBoy19 (Nov 21, 2014)

Midway43 said:


> 1hp is about 750 watt.  That says it is 1.4 hp so 1050 watt.  87.5 amp if it is 100% efficient.  It isn't though.


 That is likely the max current draw... under no-load, low-load it would draw quite a bit less...


----------



## moojpg2 (Nov 25, 2014)

Be careful if you charge it with trailer harness. Dont do it when using the winch or u'll smoke ur trailer wiring pretty quick.

Have you thougt about just running some 2 gauge wire to the back of the truck from the engine compartment? would cost about the same as a good deep cycle battery.


----------



## Jags (Nov 25, 2014)

Wahoo - my log lift is a 3500# winch with a deep cycle bat (not connecting to the charging circuit of the engine).  Granted, it only runs in/out 2.5ft at a time but I can do that for many, many cycles.


----------



## wahoowad (Nov 25, 2014)

Jags said:


> Wahoo - my log lift is a 3500# winch with a deep cycle bat (not connecting to the charging circuit of the engine). Granted, it only runs in/out 2.5ft at a time but I can do that for many, many cycles.



This is how I will do it too. I have 2 deep cycle batteries and don't mind transporting them in the back of the truck if/when needed. I used it several times this way in the past week and it worked fine. Well..., the electrical part worked OK. Maybe my expectations were too high for the winch but I've been a little disappointed. I tried to winch a 20"x8' oak log about 20' and it moved a few feet but then stopped. I estimate it weighs less than 1,000 lbs and was expected it to come right on in.

That said, I'm going to keep trying to use it some and expect my technique can benefit from a little more experience.


----------



## moojpg2 (Nov 25, 2014)

wahoowad said:


> This is how I will do it too. I have 2 deep cycle batteries and don't mind transporting them in the back of the truck if/when needed. I used it several times this way in the past week and it worked fine. Well..., the electrical part worked OK. Maybe my expectations were too high for the winch but I've been a little disappointed. I tried to winch a 20"x8' oak log about 20' and it moved a few feet but then stopped. I estimate it weighs less than 1,000 lbs and was expected it to come right on in.
> 
> That said, I'm going to keep trying to use it some and expect my technique can benefit from a little more experience.


To get full power out of the winch it needs to be hooked up to the trucks charging system. The voltage on the battery is going to drop slightly under heavy load just like when you hit the starter on a car. If the log is digging into the ground forget it. One of those plastic skidding cones or an improvised one out of a plastic trash can or sled will make a big difference. Also might want to invest in some straps and a snatch block to increase ur pulling power.


----------

